# What to expect for EMT-B Ride Along?



## Cosmick0074 (Apr 11, 2012)

Greetings! I'm new here. 

The title says it all: what can I expect for EMT-B ride along? I'm really stressing out very much about it because we just started class March 5th, and now we're already preparing to be thrown in the pit . Class is so intensive, we haven't even finished the book yet, and I literally don't feel ready nor comfortable enough :sad:. Each class, we go through 3-4 chapters of note slides and expected to absorb everything. So, I'm really freaking the F out :blink:. My dad was supposedly a well-known/respected member in the community (as EMT and a Firefighter), so, I feel even greater stress and pressure of basically having big shoes to fill (he died when I was two). 

Anyway, for the ride alongs, we have to have at least 10 PT touches. So that probably means I will take vital signs/BP. Besides that, will I mainly be observing or what? I will talk to my instructor about this, but really want to hear from you guys since she's easily irked over questions and concerns like mine, and isn't very informative :unsure:


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 11, 2012)

Cosmick0074 said:


> Greetings! I'm new here.
> 
> The title says it all: what can I expect for EMT-B ride along? I'm really stressing out very much about it because we just started class March 5th, and now we're already preparing to be thrown in the pit . Class is so intensive, we haven't even finished the book yet, and I literally don't feel ready nor comfortable enough :sad:. Each class, we go through 3-4 chapters of note slides and expected to absorb everything. So, I'm really freaking the F out :blink:. My dad was supposedly a well-known/respected member in the community (as EMT and a Firefighter), so, I feel even greater stress and pressure of basically having big shoes to fill (he died when I was two).
> 
> Anyway, for the ride alongs, we have to have at least 10 PT touches. So that probably means I will take vital signs/BP. Besides that, will I mainly be observing or what? I will talk to my instructor about this, but really want to hear from you guys since she's easily irked over questions and concerns like mine, and isn't very informative :unsure:



Talk with your preceptor about his or her expectations of you are.stay calm. It is not your emergency it is the pts. Get familiar with the rig so you can help out more on calls. Never ever utter the words or anything similar to  "I done need that as a sign off " .


----------



## CBentz12 (Apr 11, 2012)

Just relax and take that time to work on your assessments and take vitals while talking to the PT to make them as comfortable as possible. Don't be afraid to ask questions either and good luck dude


----------



## Level1pedstech (Apr 12, 2012)

Relax take it all in and observe,see if you really think this is what you want to do. Dont worry so much about being able to get a perfect set of vitals or that right on assesment,your new and everyone knows it. Most of all have fun.


----------



## stlukescj11 (Apr 12, 2012)

If you know what to do and payed attention in class you should have nothing to worry about.


----------



## MrandaPechon (Apr 14, 2012)

As everyone has said above, the best thing to do is stay calm. I have just finished my rotations as an EMT-B observer, yesterday. It was an amazing experience like always. Some friendly advice, if you want an immediate repoire with your crew bring some goodies like cookies or muffins (Stay away from nuts because of allergies.). I love to bake so this is what I do, but any store bought idem would be good, or have a friend make something would be even better. 

However, Remember you are there to learn, and you will learn a lot, *if you ASK QUESTIONS!* They love to give information, be a people person, this is all what this career is about. HAVE FUN! : ) 

If you want to get all your patient contacts done, sign up for a rotation at a hospital, I got 8 there in the first half of the day. If you forgot something or  didn't hear all the medications then when the patient is discharged go ahead and ask for the pt's chart. Be nice and professional and they will in return. Do not get involved with the hospital gossip, but listen the their stories of previous patients and about their careers'. Ask them about their experiences and ask to see any equipment that you have not seen or heard of, and ask how to use it, they will teach you!!

*ASK if you can help!!! * This is huge! Think of it this way this is *NOT FREE* hands on experience. You know the saying "Time is money" well your payment to them is to help out where ever needed. Turn over the beds (ask first), get warm blankets, gounds, anything you can do to easy the pt's stay (NO FOOD OR DRINK THOUGH) and the nurse's will let you do as much as you can. If you do not know how to do it TELL THEM. They will show you, unless you get a really rude nurse you will never get chastised if you admit to it. You will get in trouble if you do something wrong and you told them you could do it when you really could not.   

Doctors are also REALLY awesome to follow, when they are not running around like a mad man or woman. I was able to hang fluids, assist with treatment, participation in X-ray(s) and CT scan. *REMEMBER: YOU CAN NOT START IV'S as an EMT- Basic,* so tell the nurses and doc's you *CAN NOT* and do not do them!!!! *You will get in trouble BIG TIME!!!!*

Also do not be afraid about your father's reputation, embrace it! If a crew member worked with your father they will have stories about him! They can tell you what kind of man he was in tough situations and they might remember you when you were really little. They will not make fun you,(much, Crews love to joke they are awesome guys!) and they don't not expect you to be just like your father. He died when you were young (I am sorry by the way), now if he was still alive and worked for them still or retired you would be picked on soooooo much and they would treat you like another crew member rookie. lol

OH!!! Remember there is no break fluid for a Ambulance(bus) or a fire truck (Engine) they all run on air powered breaks. And if they ask you is the fan a right handed or left handed fan. it is neither lol. 

OVERALL it is an AMAZING experience, I still get nervous meeting the crews but that is the fun of it all. They are all wonderful people and want to teach you because they were in the same boat you were before. 

I hope this helped and GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Apr 14, 2012)

As people have already said, ask as many questions as you can think of.  What is an average day like?  How do you start a dialogue with a patient?  Tips for taking accurate vitals?  Advice for a newbie?  How do you interact on scene and with your partner?  All that kind of stuff.  I remember when I got my first EMT job that very little I learned in class applied to my day-to-day duties.  Find out what is expected of an EMT and learn some ALS interface stuff.  

And if you take vitals, it's okay to say you can't get them.  It happens, especially when you're new.  Just don't make them up and hope that no one notices, because then you'll just look silly.


----------



## Gstat (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes, soak it all in and you should be fine!


----------



## duncklee5 (Apr 17, 2012)

As this is first time i visit here and i feel that you guys discussed this topic so well and infect i learn many things from your topic.The way you guys discussed everything sounds well.As you guys are talking about average day and average life is sounds nice.


----------

